# Enigma



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I bought this best of Enigma, it kinda good, my sister said it was corny but who care she lisen to crap anyway, for what i can says, Enigma is catchy, i would like to investigate further in this band.

Do you guys like this band?

have a nice day folks :tiphat:


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Ah, Enigma; the band that created the idea of splicing the Gregorian chant sound to modern synth rhythms and new-age flute sounds. Like just about everyone else on the planet, I bought 'MCMXC a.D' and played it to death back in the early '90's. 
I bought the second album, but finally gave up after 'Gravity of Love' (2000) when the whole thing started to lose it's appeal and run out of ideas.


----------



## Chopiniana93 (Sep 6, 2015)

I really like the song "Return to Innocence", but it's the only song I know about them. The music is really good  it gives a sense of freedom.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Terrible band, terrible music—pastiche.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Morimur said:


> Terrible band, terrible music-pastiche.


No, no, it's called 'post modernism.' That's where stuff gets recycled into new combinations, and if you're old, you see the derivations, but if you're young, it sounds original. Used to we could tell stuff like this from differences in technical sound reproduction, but now we've reached a plateau where everything has decent fidelity.

For me, now, it's back to old CAN albums and Tangerine Dream. Ta ta, kids.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm with your sister on this one.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Like a lot of people , I bought MCMXCa.D. back in the day, but I never really liked Michael Cretu's fusion of Gregorian chant and pop-synth. I graduated pretty quickly to more genuine stuff, by groups like Pomerium, or The Netherlands Chamber Choir. At least I didn't go the other way and become infatuated by Mannheim Steamroller's _Fresh Aire_ series. :devil:


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

I have all ENIGMA CDs and I treasure ALL of them :angel:


----------



## kerrcophony (Dec 21, 2015)

I have the first two albums. Yes, they are cheesy and obvious but despite this I really do love them.


----------

